# Hell's Angel/State Auditor Assaults Lynn Lieutenant



## Joe B

*From todays Herald...*

*`Hells' to pay for cop beating: State worker held
By Laurel J. Sweet and David Guarino/ EXCLUSIVE
Saturday, November 27, 2004*

A state auditor who's been living a double life as a Hell's Angel may have crashed and burned for good with the brutal tag-team stomping of a Lynn cop, police say.

James ``Jamie'' Costin, 40, who has worked for Massachusetts Auditor A. Joseph DeNucci since 1993, was held without bail yesterday while two fellow reputed outlaw bikers were on the run with police in hot pursuit.

``He was finishing a sandwich,'' Lynn police Capt. Joseph Rowe said of Lt. Vernon ``Skip'' Coleman, a supervisor with 20 years under his belt who was off-duty and allegedly minding his own business when jumped Wednesday night in the Buchanan Cafe, a neighborhood dive on Eastern Avenue.

``He was sucker-punched, knocked to the floor and kicked in the head repeatedly,'' Rowe said. ``No one in the bar came to his aid.

``After he got knocked to the floor, someone said, `He's a Lynn police officer,' '' Rowe said, ``to which one of the Hells Angels replied, `(Expletive) him.' ''

Rowe said a friend who was with Coleman tried to help but was restrained. Coleman was treated for head and facial injuries. The bar declined comment.

Costin, a member of the local Hells Angels chapter, was arrested about 5 a.m. Thursday after police surrounded a house on Gage Street in Lynn where he was given refuge. State House sources said Costin earns $36,270 a year.

Frank Dyer, a spokesman for DeNucci, said Costin is a field auditor who assists with checkups on housing authority properties, state agencies and vendors. He said new hires are subject to a criminal background check and when Costin was brought on board 11 years ago, ``he passed.''

But Lt. Michael Moyer of the Laconia Police Department in New Hampshire knows Costin - and isn't likely to forget him.

On June 20, 1998, during Laconia Motorycle Week at Weirs Beach, Moyer was one of three officers attacked during a ``riot'' by Hells Angels - among them, James Costin, who was arrested for assault. The charge against Costin was later dropped, but it was unclear why.

``They surrounded me, they started kicking me, they pepper-sprayed me,'' Moyer said.

Another officer was hit so hard in the head with his own baton that he suffered a concussion.

Said Moyer, ``We feel it was planned all along.''


----------



## Guest

*What are they trying to prove exactly.....???*


----------



## copchika911

Everyday I hear..."it can't get any worse than this"...... We haven't seen nothing yet.... Costin needs the piss beaten out of him. We as LE officals need to start doing something more about crime against PO's. They're just not stiff enough, they never have been..but hopefully some day they will be!


----------



## Guest

I say its open season on any outlaw biker clubs bearing colors. Might be difficult this time of year. You know, just nickel/dime the piss out of them. :2up:


----------



## mpd61

2Blue4U @ 28 Nov 2004 12:03 said:


> I say its open season on any outlaw biker clubs bearing colors. Might be difficult this time of year. You know, just nickel/dime the piss out of them. :2up:


No No No.......................

Calm down. He's a state worker. If you look into it more carefully he's probably an AFSCME member who's fed up with the lack of contract negotiations and those damn campus cops!
:lol: 
Lets put the beat down on disgruntled state workers!!!!!
:twisted:


----------



## Joe B

2Blue4U @ 28 Nov 2004 12:03 said:


> I say its open season on any outlaw biker clubs bearing colors. Might be difficult this time of year. You know, just nickel/dime the piss out of them. :2up:


Ya, I couldn't help but wonder if the timing of this particular event might have been planned so as to factor in a 3 or 4 month cooling off period from the police. In the spring the H.A. will be out riding again, you know doing their "benefit" runs to show the public how nice they really are :roll: :roll: :roll: .


----------



## BartA1

3 on 1 and they threw a sucker punch. Doesnt sound like a fair fight to me. Any word if the other two shitbirds have been caught yet? I would say you can take it to the bank that 3 or 4 months is not gonna calm anything down for the HA boys. Full gigs will be awaiting them up and down Mass and NH :twisted:


----------



## Barbrady

I wonder if the Enforcers or the Blue Knights will retaliate. J/K
But seriously, support your local:

www.blueknights.org

www.enforcersmc.com


----------



## Se7en

"3 on 1 and they threw a sucker punch. Doesnt sound like a fair fight to me." 

That's their style, they don't fight fair nor can they. They are fawking cowards! This a$$ clown Costin weighs over 260lbs, was a former " juice head" and puches a guy in the back of the head, then boots him on the ground. What a tough guy. :roll: 

All they did was wake the "Sleeping Giant" in Lynn, good luck to them and their followers.


----------



## j809

I bet the WILD PIGS might!!


----------



## fscpd907

*`No one called': Police never alerted as fellow cop was beaten*

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :

By Tom Farmer
Monday, November 29, 2004

Outraged that none of the staff at the Buchanan Cafe called for help when a Lynn police lieutenant was brutally beaten inside the Lynn bar, irate cops want an emergency hearing before the licensing board to consider disciplining the tavern.

``No one called,'' said police Capt. Joseph Rowe. ``No one inside the bar, including the bartender or management called the police. The call we received was made outside the bar by someone who wasn't connected to the management.''

Meanwhile, a second Hells Angel was charged yesterday in connection with last week's vicious beating.

Thomas M. Duda Jr., 35, who Rowe described as a ``patched member of the Lynn chapter of the Hells Angels,'' surrendered at the Lynn police station yesterday. Police held a warrant charging him with mayhem, assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, assault and battery causing serious bodily injury and assault and battery.

Duda and another Hells Angel, James ``Jamie'' Costin, 40, of Lynn, are accused in the severe beating Wednesday night of Lt. Vernon ``Skip'' Coleman. Coleman, who was off duty and reportedly eating a sandwich in the Buchanan Cafe, was allegedly ``sucker-punched'' without provocation by Costin, who is employed as an auditor by state Auditor A. Joseph DeNucci.

Coleman, who was repeatedly kicked in the head after being knocked to the floor, is expected to recover.

Sheila Casey of Lynn, who is listed as the president, treasurer and member manager for the corporation that owns the small bar at the busy intersection of Eastern and Western Avenues, did not respond to a request for comment.

Rowe said the emergency hearing before the Licensing Board has been scheduled for tomorrow night. ``We have forwarded them all our reports,'' he said.

Police are also searching for a third Hells Angel in connection with the incident but Rowe declined to reveal whether the man will be charged.


----------



## Mikey682

Didnt call the cops? SHUT THEM DOWN! :up:


----------



## Guest

> I bet the WILD PIGS might!!
> 
> They did have an incident in N.Y.C a few years ago in which a memeber of the wild pigs got shot by an H.A. member. I'm sure your comment was in jest but be careful about what you suggest, there is past history with these two clubs, unfortunate as it is, since one is supposed to be a club for cops. FYI, they are now the renegade pigs. Also a reference was made to the Blue Knights and Enforcers M.C.'s , please keep in mind that these clubs as well as the Road Dawgs are LAW Enforcement motorcycle clubs. I am a member of one of these clubs and I can tell you that they have taken great pains to dis-associate themselves from any similarities to outlaw clubs. What happened to the Lynn LT. should be dealt with while on duty. The mere mention of an outlaw m.c. in the same line as a law enforcement club can bring unfavorable attention to the law enforcement club. Not trying to be the "daddy figure" here, but this is something I have some knowledge about. Law enforcement M.C.'s are a great way to spend time with your brother officers who share a common interest in motorcycling. It has been a nothing short of a great time in the five years that I have been a member in my club. :t:


----------



## BartA1

The fact that none of the employees working in the bar would even pick up a phone and call 911 pisses me off. I hope the licensing board shuts that place down for a long time. If they dont I am sure there will be many premise checks performed over the next few months. How about a cruiser on OUI detail to pull over every nitwit that leaves the place. Hopefully the drop in business will have the owners reconsidering their employees deplorable conduct or lack of in this case.


----------



## Guest

CH38 reported this evening that the Lt will require reconstructive surgery. Much more to this story then what is out in the public.


----------



## Guest

I am from Lynn. I'm ashamed that the people did not even attempt to help him. The cops in Lynn are good cops from what I have seen. I have never been in trouble, but I know many of them, and have heard many stories. They are overall a good group of guys. Its terrible noone tried to help him. If they didnt like cops, thats one thing, but he was a human being also, and not liking officers is no excuse not to help someone in need.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

I bet the heat is on at the Hells 81 store in Malden 

Scott c:


----------



## MVS

Joe B @ Sun Nov 28 said:


> 2Blue4U @ 28 Nov 2004 12:03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say its open season on any outlaw biker clubs bearing colors. Might be difficult this time of year. You know, just nickel/dime the piss out of them. :2up:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I couldn't help but wonder if the timing of this particular event might have been planned so as to factor in a 3 or 4 month cooling off period from the police. In the spring the H.A. will be out riding again, you know doing their "benefit" runs to show the public how nice they really are :roll: :roll: :roll: .
Click to expand...

Well this time we shouldn't cool down.... Nickel and Dime the piss out of them come spring, summer, and fall...


----------



## biged86

:BM: Come next spring.....
*GAME ON! *

:evil:


----------



## Se7en

Don't forget all those "support your local 81" stickers driving around.


----------



## Curious EMT

Se7en @ Tue November 30 said:


> Don't forget all those "support your local 81" stickers driving around.


Someone on here posted a bit of info about outlaw motorcycle gangs, and since then ive been real allert, when im on or off of my bike, and have seen such 81 stickers, or 1%'ers, and whatnot.... 
Saw a guy with his family in a big suburban in Attleboro with 2 81 stickers on it, you never know who the guy next door plays to make up for small p###s size..... :lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

I can't wait till the marathon this year. Last year I was stuck at that biker bar on the Hopkington Ashland line i think it's TJ's or something like that. And on marathon Monday the 81's and the outlaws both go there. I Pissed off one of the Outlaws because I told him the lot was closed and they couldn't get through so he started getting all pissed at me and threatining me and stuff. It was a fun time  I hope I get stuck there again this coming year :-D


Scott c:


----------



## stm4710

Hells Angel denied bail at arraignment
By James Haynes and Thor Jourgensen
Thursday, December 2, 2004

The primary suspect in the beating of a Lynn police officer was ordered held without bail after Justice Ellen Flatley ruled he posed a significant danger to the community. 

James Costin was returned to Essex County Correctional Facility in Middleton Wednesday, after Flatley ruled his alleged assault on Lt. Vernon Coleman last Wednesday, coupled with a prior record of arrests for assault and membership in the Hells Angels motorcycle club, made him a risk to both the community and his alleged victims. 

Flatley released co-defendant Thomas Duda on $5,000 bail, but imposed strict conditions on his probation, barring him from associating with the Hells Angels, ruling that he must live with a relative in Salisbury and effectively declaring him persona non grata in Lynn. 

"It's in the hands of the court now," said Lynn Police Chief John Suslak, following the ruling. "Obviously, we would have liked to have seen both men held." 

Both men were arrested after Costin allegedly sucker-punched, and allegedly beat and kicked Coleman as he sat at the bar of the Buchanan Café on Nov. 24.Duda allegedly punched Coleman's cousin in the eye outside the bar, following the melee. 

Flatley's ruling followed a daylong dangerousness hearing in Lynn District Court, with numerous witnesses testifying to the relative threat posed by the defendants. The proceedings took place in a courtroom packed with police from Lynn, Nahant, Saugus and Salem. 

Lynn Mayor Edward 'Chip' Clancy, and Essex County District Attorney Jonathon Blodgett attended the hearing. Friends and family of the two defendants were also present, including Costin's sisters and 91/2-month pregnant fiancé. 

Rules of evidence observed in a trial setting do not apply in dangerousness hearings, allowing both the prosecution and defense to introduce a broad spectrum of exhibits, evidence and witness testimony. 

Several Lynn officers recounted both the immediate investigation into the assault on Coleman. Extensive discussion was given to the procedure by which Coleman and his girlfriend identified Costin, and later, Duda. And, often to the objection of the defense, police discussed the history and activities of the Hells Angels, nationally and locally. 

"I asked (Coleman) what happened. He told me three Hell Angels in the bar attacked him and said they all had colors on," said officer Edward Pettipas, of Lynn's Special Investigations Unit. "He said one had older colors and he believed he was a prospect. The others had full colors; they were newer." 

Michael Cerulli, defense lawyer for Duda, asked Pettipas if he was aware of the Angel's attempts at legitimizing their public face through charitable work. Pettipas acknowledged the point, but its effect was somewhat diminished when prosecutor John Apruzzese asked the officers to characterize some the club's other activities. 

"Extortion, narcotics sales and other violent crimes," responded Pettipas. 

Relatives, friends, and co-workers of both defendants described Costin and Duda as friendly, employed, lifelong Lynners and, if not without occasional run-ins with the law, not fitting the career criminal outlaw-biker reputation suggested by the prosecution. 

"He's a good father to his daughter. He's always been nice to me and my family," said Bernard McIlwain of Costin. "I can't say anything bad about him." 

The defense had at least two fumbles, however, with witnesses. The first witness, Richard Smith, was withdrawn and his testimony stricken after he strayed dangerously close to incriminating himself by testifying that he helped Costin flee the scene of the alleged assault. 

And an attempt to call one of Duda's childhood friends as a character witness backfired badly when prosecutors pointed out the man had, himself, been convicted of assaulting a police officer in 1986. 

Both Costin's attorney, Peter Skouras, and Duda's attorney, Cerulli, attempted to portray their clients as "fairly law-abiding" lifelong residents of Lynn, and the prosecutors' request for no bail as an overreaction to a run-of-the-mill bar brawl. 

"It was basically a bar fight, and because of who ended up on the losing end, law enforcement to exception to it, and we have the situation before the court," said Cerulli. 

Prosecutors John Apruzzese and Michael Callanan, however, highlighted two arrests for assault in Costin's past. Prosecutors showed photos of Costin wearing what police described as a Hells Angels "prospects" vest in June, 1998 when he watched Hells Angels member Michael Donoghue beat a New Hampshire police officer. Costin was staying at Donoghue's house when he surrendered to police last week. They also covered an assault in 2001 on a different patron at the Buchanan Café. Duda was arrested in 2000 for allegedly shoving an off-duty Saugus police officer in Boston. 

Charges in all three incidents were eventually dropped, but prosecutors pointed to the common thread of alleged assaults on police to buttress the alleged threat the men pose to the community. 

"Both men, from evidence before the court... have issues with police officers," said Apruzzese. "When members of the police aren't safe, no one is."


----------



## Anonymous

Played ball against "Jamie" growing up. He was a steroid-popping "tough guy" then and appears to not have grown up since. Relatives connected him with the state job. He better hope his connections can keep him out of jail, cause in there he'll realize he ain't so tough.


----------



## masstoazcop

One has to wonder how much information on L.E's etc James ``Jamie'' Costin obtained through his job. 

I remember in the Academny (1st MPOC, Reading) a Lt with the MSP told us how they busted the wife of a Hell's member who was obtaing L.E's from her high ranking job at a major insurance company and passing it on to her husband. 

Just be safe when dealing with those $#%[email protected], you never know what they will do.


----------



## Joe B

masstoazcop @ 03 Dec 2004 00:42 said:


> One has to wonder how much information on L.E's etc James ``Jamie'' Costin obtained through his job.
> 
> I remember in the Academny (1st MPOC, Reading) a Lt with the MSP told us how they busted the wife of a Hell's member who was obtaing L.E's from her high ranking job at a major insurance company and passing it on to her husband.
> 
> Just be safe when dealing with those $#%[email protected], you never know what they will do.


It's a *very* common tactic for 1%er's to have their wives/old ladies employed at the registry, insurance companies, telephone companies, ect. All of this is for the sole purpose of collecting intelligence for them, just cause they look like a bunch of knuckle dragging loosers, doesn't mean they're all stupid.

B.T.W. - In an early edition of todays Herald, the cover photo shows a BPD cop that's into the ultimate fighting scene...mabey we should introduce this guy to Costin :twisted: ...j/k.


----------



## MVS

By the time LE gets done with Hell's Angels by late summer .. they (Hells Angels) are gonna wish they were in Hell.


----------



## mpdcam

Anyone wearing anything HA or 81 should have their car or mc gone up one side and down the other for violations. Write them big and often!!!!!!!!!!

Think the higher up in the HA are pissed by this incident. This is gonna bring on a whole lot of heat. They won't be able to take a piss without LE knowing about it.


----------



## masstoazcop

I will make sure that I and the rest of my unit send them your love along with several cites when I stop them out here in Arizona.


----------



## mpdcam

> I will make sure that I and the rest of my unit send them your love along with several cites when I stop them out here in Arizona.


Thanks for your support in Arizona. I hope others feel the same way you do.  We cannot allow this to happen without ramifications.


----------



## bbelichick

Go to the Boston Herald Forums on this incident. There are a ton of those "The Hell's Angels are just good guys who want to ride together" posts. Seems there are a few people buying into the public image crap the HA puts out about being a fraternal club that has a "few bad apples". Some of the posts are the "I met a HA once and he seemed cool." I haven't seen such garbage since the Latin Kings held a rally in Springfield and claimed to be a "Spanish Cultural Organization" and professed to have changed their ways. :roll:


----------



## Se7en

Hells Angel back in jail 
By Jill Casey 
Tuesday, December 7, 2004 
LYNN - Just six days after a judge released him from police custody, Thomas Duda was back behind bars yesterday for allegedly sporting Hells Angels colors in public over the weekend. 
A Danvers Police officer observed Duda wearing the red and yellow colors and insignia of the Hells Angels on the back of his jacket during a traffic stop on Route 114 on Sunday, according to Don January, chief probation officer for Lynn District Court. Duda is scheduled to be back in Lynn District Court this morning for a probation surrender hearing on the alleged charges. 
Although it was not part of the written conditions of his probation imposed by Lynn District Court Judge Ellen Flatley, January said that wearing the colors violated the terms set by his office that he verbally expressed to Duda during a meeting last Friday. 
"I have an official policy and it goes for any gang member on probation, from the Crips to the Bloods, it doesn't just refer to motorcycle gangs. While they are on probation, they can not wear gang colors at any time," January said. 
Duda - one of the suspects in the Thanskgiving Eve barroom assault on Lynn Police Lt. Vernon Coleman, who was off-duty during the time of the alleged incident- was released on $5,000 bail last Wednesday following a dangerousness hearing. As part of his release, Flatley imposed strict conditions on Duda's probation, including barring him from associating with the Hells Angels, ordering him to live with a relative in Salisbury and stripping him of the right to step foot in Lynn. 
January said a memo was sent to the probation department by the Danvers Police Department on Monday morning, regarding Duda's alleged probation violation. A warrant was issued for Duda's arrest shortly after. 
Authorities said Duda showed up to the Lynn Police Department around 1:30 p.m. Monday after receiving permission to pick up his car in Lynn, which had been impounded for over a week. Duda was arrested two hours after the warrant was issued, after police ran a check on the computer of his status when he showed up at the station. 
Police said Duda was also showing off his Hells Angel ties on Monday when he showed up at the station. Written across the strap of Duda's belt was the phrase, "Big House Crew," and "Hells Angels" were written on the belt's buckle. 
Duda spent the night in a cell at the Lynn Police Department and was scheduled to be transferred to court first thing this morning. 
"I guess this is just an attempt to get him back into custody," said Michael Cerulli, Duda's defense lawyer. "They're just playing with him. This is their reaction to him being released." 
As a result of his alleged probation violation, January said a judge could revoke Duda's bail until the trial is held in January, or the judge can impose a higher amount of bail money for his release today. 
Cerulli said he was unaware that his client was not supposed to be wearing colors associated with the Hells Angels, but called it "foolish" that his client may be walking around advertising his involvement with the gang following last week's dangerousness hearing. 
"I guess it is an unwritten policy by the Lynn Probation Department," said Cerulli. "It's harassment plain and simple and I know why it's taking place. Obviously the brotherhood is alive and well on the North Shore." 
The Essex County District Attorney's office has charged Duda and James Costin - who was not granted bail last week - in the assault on Coleman that took place the night before Thanksgiving at Buchanan's Café. Both men were arrested after Coleman was allegedly sucker-punched and kicked on the barroom floor the night of the incident.As a result of the melee, Buchanan's was shut down by the city, which cited numerous infractions at the bar for its actions.

Posted Wed Dec 08 2004, 00:30:

*Obviously the brotherhood is alive and well on the North Shore." *

Thats a great quote and he may be right. Thanks Danvers P.D.


----------



## thumper2168

Arizona, I like how the Angels had to cement up cinder blocks in front of their windows at cave creek so they wouldn't get shot while sleeping. I have a great picture but don't have a clue as to how to post it.


----------



## j809

Payback is a bitch for those 81 ******. Hopefully some of the higher ups in the organization will realize that this guy's worth has diminished to shit and his services are no longer needed.

:BM:


----------

